# Alpine 3544 n mrv f400



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there,

Anyone familiar with the old school alpine 3544 and mrv f400, i saw it here in our local listing , temping to add to my collection, currently have 12 old school amps. Is this amp worth keeping? 


Thanks:laugh:


----------

